# s14 Blacktop SR20 w/ VVT into S13 SOHC A/T



## cbrstunts (Nov 1, 2004)

Im in need of some wiring diagrams/info for this Blacktop sr im trying to install... the main issue im looking at is that the engine harness on this motor does not have the smaller connector (near ECM)... The new harness going into the car has the ECM connector, 2 relays, an appx. 5in wide connector and an appx. 3 inch connector. Typically on the SR swaps i had done before all i had was the ECU connector and then the smaller connector for the dash (tach etc.)... Ive searched my *** off for hours today so any help would be appreciated... thanks guys!

PS heres some part numbers off my ECU, just incase it helps...
sticker has a big red WC and the the part numbers are as follows
a18-000 g70 23170 6*f00 000g70 ...... * inreadable digit


----------

